# Christmas Voucher for restaurant.



## Acorn22 (22 Dec 2020)

Hi I'm about to give a family member a gift of a voucher for their favourite restaurant.  

Should I look for a refund just in case the place closes permanently?

Thanks


----------



## Ravima (22 Dec 2020)

I cannot give you a definite answer. I too, am in the position where I give a voucher to my sister every Christmas.

If you are confident that the restaurant will remain in business, after the lockdown, then go for it. You will be helping cash flow. If however, you have any doubt about their survival, then you cannot buy a voucher. Its a terrible decision for you to make.


----------



## mathepac (22 Dec 2020)

Give cash instead of buying these stupid vouchers which were always a risky way of gifting and continue to be.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (23 Dec 2020)

Madness. Don’t basically.


----------



## Susie2017 (23 Dec 2020)

Agree don't buy. Have had many vouchers run out over the years and several for restaurants that have closed. Found old 2012 unused vouchers for boots and m and s this week in an old drawer. Can I use them ?


----------



## lledlledlled (23 Dec 2020)

kingvagabond said:


> Hi I'm about to give a family member a gift of a voucher for their favourite restaurant.
> 
> Should I look for a refund just in case the place closes permanently?
> 
> Thanks



If everyone asks for refunds from restaurants for vouchers, it's a good way to ensure that they do close permanently. 
I bought vouchers for local restaurants for family members for this very reason. Hopefully more do the same, and they survive


----------



## Gordon Gekko (23 Dec 2020)

I would strongly advise people against buying vouchers for restaurants. Yes, 100% support them when they’re open and make an effort to go there, but lobbing €100 at a small business that’s shuttering for the forseeable future is madness. You’re basically giving an interest free loan to an insolvent business that you’ve no connection with.


----------



## Odea (23 Dec 2020)

The last thing I would want to receive is a Gift Voucher for anywhere other than Tesco or Dunnes Stores.  The trouble that I have had with my Ryanair Gift Vouchers during Covid is still ongoing.  I never want to see a gift voucher again.



kingvagabond said:


> Hi I'm about to give a family member a gift of a voucher for their favourite restaurant.


Do you think that they would appreciate it?


----------



## Leper (23 Dec 2020)

Some of the better quality restaurants of Cork offered 10% discount on vouchers purchased before 2nd December. These restaurants are not going to close and I reckon I got excellent value in the vouchers I bought. I bought too many vouchers in my quest to ensure I bought as much locally and Irish this year to somehow support those who need it. I understand there may be a tax refund later too.

These restaurants will open fully sooner or later. Go on give your spouse/partner a break buy some vouchers from quality restaurants. You won't regret it. And perhaps you'll build up some valued kudos from your wife/partner too. Start 2021 on a happy note. Let's not accept all this doom and gloom.

The money spent on restaurant/hotel vouchers will have a knock on effect too as they will be buying local produce. I know you can look up other threads where I suggested money instead of vouchers. This year I'm making an exception. The kick starting of the Irish economy is in our own hands. Let's do it!


----------



## gianni (23 Dec 2020)

kingvagabond said:


> Hi I'm about to give a family member a gift of a voucher for their favourite restaurant.
> 
> Should I look for a refund just in case the place closes permanently?
> 
> Thanks



I received one last Christmas. I didn't get a chance to use it. Then Covid happened. 

Cash is a better alternative.


----------



## odyssey06 (23 Dec 2020)

It's unclear if the OP had already bought the voucher and is now considering a refund...
If it is their favourite restaurant then the voucher might help keep restaurant in business, and maybe the restaurant has a collection \ takeout option during lockdown.
So if voucher already bought go with it.

If voucher not already bought, don't buy it.
If you don't want to give cash maybe get a voucher for O'Briens or their local independent off licence instead or if there's a upscale outlet in their vicinity like Donnybrook Fair or Butlers Pantry that might be appreciated.


----------



## LS400 (23 Dec 2020)

kingvagabond said:


> Should I look for a refund




You have already bought it so. 

Your thought process to me, is a little cold to be honest. Have you noticed any other reason to consider a refund, apart from the difficulties already faced. 

I think with restaurants suffering as they have these last months, it would be pretty poor form on your part now, to suggest they refund you as you dont have the confidence they will survive much longer. Positivity is whats needed here. 

Im not a fan of vouchers in any form, but its done.  I would give the voucher over, no question.


----------



## Laramie (23 Dec 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> If it is their favourite restaurant then the voucher might help keep restaurant in business, and maybe the restaurant has a collection \ takeout option during lockdown.


I would certainly hope that restaurants will allow gift vouchers to be used toward take away meals and not just sit down meals. It would be an easy matter to do this if it was a loaded gift card. If a paper voucher, the restaurant could deduct each spend off the voucher and record it on the paper voucher accordingly.


----------



## Pinoy adventure (23 Dec 2020)

Gordon Gekko said:


> I would strongly advise people against buying vouchers for restaurants. Yes, 100% support them when they’re open and make an effort to go there, but lobbing €100 at a small business that’s shuttering for the forseeable future is madness. You’re basically giving an interest free loan to an insolvent business that you’ve no connection with.



Gordon that's if you can get a table in the first place when they are open


----------



## peemac (25 Dec 2020)

Vouchers issued since Dec 2nd 2019 must be valid for 5 years.

It's always good to buy them with a debit or credit card. Then you have chargeback protection for about a year and a half.


----------



## Laramie (26 Dec 2020)

peemac said:


> Vouchers issued since Dec 2nd 2019 must be valid for 5 years.


Tell that to Ryanair.


----------



## RedOnion (26 Dec 2020)

Laramie said:


> Tell that to Ryanair.



If you look at the Irish website, rather than the UK one you'll find they already know the Irish law:
"Gift vouchers are valid for 5 years from the voucher issue date"


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Dec 2020)

It would be a good marketing plan for restaurants to issue vouchers which could be used in a number of different restaurants.  

Having said that, I read that only about 50% of vouchers are ever used, so their sale is very profitable. 

Brendan


----------



## Megan (1 Jan 2021)

RedOnion said:


> If you look at the Irish website, rather than the UK one you'll find they already know the Irish law:
> "Gift vouchers are valid for 5 years from the voucher issue date"


I have a gift voucher for Ryanair which was bought on the 23rd Dec.2019. It states on it valid for one year. As I didn’t get to use it during 2019 I emailed Ryanair quoting the 5 year law and they have told me there is nothing they can do to change it. I have referred it to CCPC. They will look into it but I think I will have a battle on my hands to get anywhere.


----------



## DeeKie (2 Jan 2021)

The new law does not apply to vouchers issued before its start date


----------



## Megan (2 Jan 2021)

DeeKie said:


> The new law does not apply to vouchers issued before its start date
> [/QUOTE
> My voucher was bought 2 weeks after the new law was passed so in my opinion should be covered by it.


----------



## RedOnion (2 Jan 2021)

Megan said:


> My voucher was bought 2 weeks after the new law was passed so in my opinion should be covered by it


The law applies to all vouchers sold after 2nd December 2019. It doesn't apply to vouchers sold prior to that date.

Was your voucher purchased in Ireland?

It should have a 5 year expiry based in the date you purchased it.


----------



## Megan (2 Jan 2021)

RedOnion said:


> The law applies to all vouchers sold after 2nd December 2019. It doesn't apply to vouchers sold prior to that date.
> 
> Was your voucher purchased in Ireland?
> 
> It should have a 5 year expiry based in the date you purchased it.


It was bought online on Ryanair’s website which as I understand is governed by Irish Law. This is part of the reply I received from Ryanair:


> Please be advised that gift vouchers are non-refundable and the expiry date of the vouchers can not be extended, if not used until the expiry date, the amount on the voucher is lost.


----------



## Leo (5 Jan 2021)

Leper said:


> I understand there may be a tax refund later too.



Does not apply to the purchase of vouchers, or the use of vouchers to pay for covered products/ services.


----------

